# Aus 2 pdf dateien eine machen?!



## KCK (4. Juni 2009)

Moin;
Ich muss eine bewerbung online schreiben und habe gelesen das man dies als pdf machen sollte,
nun habe aich die eigentliche bewerbung schon als pdf und die anlagen auch.
wie kann ich diese 2 pdf datein zu einer zusammenfürgen?
gibt es ein spezielles programm dafür?wenn ja welches?!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. Juni 2009)

Adobe Acrobat kann das auf jeden Fall, kostet aber auch ein paar Euro fuffzich 

Die Freeware hier sollte aber auch für deine Zwecke funzen:
http://freepdfxp.de/index.html


----------



## KCK (4. Juni 2009)

ah ok, da nehm ich doch die kostenlose 
danke!


----------



## KCK (9. Juni 2009)

So, Ich wollt jetzt nicht nen neuen thread aufmachen, also frage ich hier nochmal!
Ich habe das problem das ö,ü,ä,und ß  nur als kästchen dargestellt werden, woran liegt das?


----------

